

Wp-cli - A command line tool to do work on a Wordpress from the command line. - andreascreten
https://github.com/andreascreten/wp-cli

======
jeromeparadis
Interesting.

From the commands currently supported, it looks like it's an update tool to
update the core and to update plugins.

Here are some commands I think may be helpful and a few notes:

* upgrading the core could check the installed pup and mysql versions for changing WordPress dependencies. i.e.: latest wp versions had php requirements changes. You wouldn't want to be able to update unless your system is up to date * secure: command to secure the wordpress installation based on best practices * language: download/install language packs * backup: tool to backup wp-content and the database (optionally to another server) * restore: restore from a backup * migrate: copy to another database, optionally change DB/WP prefix, migrate/merge user IDs, etc. Could be complex, but the use case would be to help moving to a multi-site single DB installation.

I'll probably thing of other stuff.

I like that plugins can be developed for this tool.

~~~
andreascreten
On upgrading & checks: I think WordPress is doing this already. If not, this
is something that they should do and not this plugin.

For all the others things: great ideas! Maybe we should start a wiki with
things to be developed. Feel free to contribute :-D

------
stephane_daury
Or you could save yourself some time and use/contribute to wpshell:
<http://code.trac.wordpress.org/browser/wpshell>

It's helpful to look for prior art before starting a project. ;)

~~~
andreascreten
I have done a lot of research on projects like this. I found a couple projects
on Github and Sourceforge but non of them are really build to be pluggable.

The whole idea behind this project is that you can add wp-cli commands from
within your plugins.

------
Tombar
congratulations!

I've been thinking of porting drupal drush project to WP for a while and never
ever found enough time to do it :P

------
dovyski
Sounds sweet! Congratulations!

~~~
andreascreten
Thanks :-D

